# Angeln in Holland (Zeeland und Texel)



## Schütti (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde-(innen),#v 
ich bin schon seit 20 Jahren begeisteter Meeresangler aber erst seit ein paar Tagen Mitglied in diesem Forum. Schön das es so viele Gleichgesinnte gibt.
Aber nun zu meinen Fragen:
Da ich schon seit über 25 Jahre nach Zeeland (Renesse) fahre sind mir einige
gute Angelstellen zum Brandungsangeln bekannt. Allerdings sind diese von Jahr
zu Jahr unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht. Also habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein
eigenes Schlauchboot mit Aussenborder zugelegt um flexibler zu sein.
Wer kennt also gute Stellen für Plattfische, Wittling, Dorsch, Makrele u.s.w. die man in kurzer Zeit mit einem Schlauchboot anfahren kann. Diese können natürlich auch in Ufernähe liegen. Zur Auswahl stehen Oosterschelde, das Grevelingenmeer und natürlich die offene Nordsee vor und um Renesse. Seekarten und ein Fishfinder sind vorhanden. Eine von mir bekannte Stelle ist natürlich das Brouwershavensche Gat (Seekartenbesitzer wissen was ich meine) in dem ich schon viele Makrelen, Hornhechte und früher auch Plattfische gefangen habe. Vielleicht hat auch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angeln vom Schlauchboot auf der Oosterschelde.
Dort ist die Strömung ja nicht ganz ohne. Und da es im September für eine Woche nach Texel geht, würde ich dort gerne auf Makrelen angeln. Kennt einer das Gebiet (Marsdiep) zwischen Texel und Den Helder? Nun hab ich schon ganz schön viel für das erste Mal geschrieben und gefragt. Also, nichts wie ran an die Tasten. Ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag. Und allen eine schöne Makrelenzeit. Petri #h


----------



## neandertaler (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Zeeland und Texel)*

Hi Schütti (hat Du auch einen richtigen Namen?),

ich habe praktisch die gleiche Frage gestellt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2131676

Weiter unten kommen dann auch einige Tipps. |rolleyes

Bist Du den öfters da oder "nur" für richtigen Urlaub? Wir wollen an einem der Wochenenden Mitte / Ende August hin fahren.

Vielleicht könnten wir uns ja gemeinsam in Lebensgefahr begeben und in in der "Mordsee" den Köder baden? 

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------

